
The Stargate Replicators ran on code from a Canadian bank - jgrahamc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t8daozmUIw
======
mattl
This channel is really getting interesting. I hope there's enough material out
there to keep it going.

~~~
jgrahamc
I have tons of material. Just a question of time to produce videos. At two per
week (my planned cadence) I have months and months of material and people keep
making TV and films and I'm sure there are tons of undiscovered code snippets.

